

Show HN: ImpromptuDo.com the real time location based activity partner finder - djb_hackernews

http://impromptudo.com is a small project I've been working on. Just a webapp for now but I think it qualifies as an MVP. Also has a mobile version at the same url or http://m.impromptudo.com. Right now it pulls in data from meetup.com for upcoming meetups in several populous cities so it's not just an empty map. You can also click on the map to put up your own post. Trying to stay away from making it all social networky, there are plenty of those already.&#60;p&#62;Finally, I'm not a designer, as you can see.
======
peterbessman
the idea of "click here to see what you could get into right nowish" is
immensely appealing to me. if it could go out and aggregate all the event
thingies out there and show me whats geographically and temporally close, that
would get regular use from me. throw in scrapers for local venue websites and
it gets awesome.

i dont kmow about posting up my current status. i dont see myself ever doing
that, so naturally, i presume no one else would (and i could obviously be
wrong there). but im telling you, if you could make the kayak.com of finding
out whats up in your hood, you would have a hit. maybe start it off localized
to one major city like dc or bmore and take it from there?

hell if you dont do that i just might! "whatsupbmore.com" <\- id buy that for
a dollar.

not to yank your idea in a different direction, this is just what popped into
my head, apply salt, etc.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to walk a thin line here, I'd like it to
be easy for strangers to meet up and kill some time but also have enough
information to avoid the creep factor. Target demographic would be people who
use meetup.com to find like minded individuals to do things together, only
more of an "impromptu" event. They are outgoing and already willing to meet
with strangers.

I don't want to add a whole new social network layer and wish there were a
good way to let people provide a link to their online identity, like thier
facebook profile, meetup profile etc. But it's a pretty big hurdle to get
someone to know what a link to their facebook profile is never mind copy and
paste it somewhere.

Doesn't foursquare cover that ground though? Events and things nearby right
now?

~~~
jiggity
I think you could be the Padmapper (<http://padmapper.com>) for events. It
wins out because of its intuitive interface and nifty features integrated into
the map.

------
strick
Just tried the site with my iphone 4. It guessed my location correctly and
pointed out French lessons that are happening nearby right now. Cool!

I'd like it if there was a way to list events happening 'today' and also 'this
week' in my area.

I'm not sure if the ability to post my own event is relevant to me, since I
doubt any HN types would happen to be on your site for that one hour I was
free for lunch.

I think this is a similar problem for location-specific services like
<http://messageparty.net/> as well. How do you hit that critical mass where
there are enough people online to make a spontaneous connection?

------
djb_hackernews
clickable:

<http://impromptudo.com>

<http://m.impromptudo.com>

